# Bought a biodiesel Jeep today



## shabti (Aug 1, 2015)

I'm tired of paying rent at the homeless shelter. I've wanted to do the tiny house/camper living thing for a while. So I'm house sitting for a friend, and driving her hybrid around, and I started looking online for cars, and BOOM.

A 2005 Jeep Liberty CRD. I don't know how long they'll host this image on their site, but this is the car I got:

***edit***

The only way I can pay it off by January is to stop renting my little apartment from the christian homeless shelter near campus. I'm so excited.

It's a diesel!! and from before 2007, so it can run B99 blend biodiesel. I've been researching this like mad, I'm determined to fill up using recycled oil and stuff.

Also, a towing hitch with the light connectors, for when I can afford a trailor to remake into my mini home. I'm doing this guys!! I've been in this goddamn jesus shelter for a YEAR AND A HALF! And in less than two weeks, I'll be sleeping under the stars in the desert!

Does anyone know about biodiesel?

or how to winter proof a car? Cuz the winters here get really, really frackin' cold.


----------



## Parker Free (Aug 1, 2015)

Interesting...I looked up B99 and it sounds great. I have a 1985 Diesel truck, and I thought it was a much more involved process to convert over to being able to use biodiesel! So, thanks for that.
One thing I do know about diesels in really cold weather is that these engines hate cold weather starting. Apparently you need a very powerful battery (ask a mechanic for details, I'm no expert) to do reliable cold-weather starts, and it still might be difficult. I've heard of people using engine warmers for their diesels, but I don't know much about them either. There are hacks involving propane heaters that would be good for off-grid living. 
HTH.


----------



## shabti (Aug 1, 2015)

I was trying to find the stupid video, there was a guy on youtube who was reviewing his. Apparantly, there's this little plug in the front, under the hood. He held it up and was like "I leave it plugged in when it's snowing like this, and it just starts right up. I suggest that for cold weather." 

Which makes me wonder how I'd do that in a parking lot somewhere....

I'm wondering more about how to sleep through the night. Like, is there something I can do to make the windows more insulated?

It's exciting. And have fun blending your fuel~


----------



## Tude (Aug 1, 2015)

RUBBBBBBER TRAMPER alert!!! Very cool!! But where are you - you mention cold winters?


----------



## shabti (Aug 1, 2015)

Tude said:


> RUBBBBBBER TRAMPER alert!!! Very cool!! But where are you - you mention cold winters?



El Paso Texas. After the spring semester (so, two more to go, starting in a couple weeks.) I very much want to transfer to UT austin. Seems like a city more my style. You're in Cali, right Tude?

edit:
oops, NY. I see it under the thing on the side now. Whoops.


----------



## Tude (Aug 1, 2015)

I am in NYS there my friend. So you going to be rubber tramping through the college session? FAFSA is your friend you know and check out the college grants and awards to apply for (yes I work for a college).  GO FOR IT!!


----------



## Anagor (Aug 1, 2015)

Very cool!  Have fun with your car!


----------



## Deleted member 13433 (Aug 1, 2015)

I can't speak for new vehicles - but I know that - when my 84 E-350 diesel van was still running - I was going to convert one of the two 20 gal fuel tanks to enable my ride to run off fryer oil, etc... while the other tank ran straight diesel fuel.
Why ?? 
Because I was told that the old diesels [mine is an International 6.9 non-turbo] need to be started with diesel fuel and shut down with diesel fuel but once they are running, then the tanks can be switched.
The part about cold weather starts definately holds true for older diesels - older to me meaning 20 to 30 years old, as starting my van in 20 deg weather was a challenge if she were not plugged in, the trick was real good strong [expensive] batteries and good glow plugs - and glowing it 2 or 3x before trying to start.
Better yet was just starting her up every few hours - 4 to 6 - and let her run for a bit, but the new diesels seem to start up fine in any kind of weather.

Keep in mind diesels need maintance too, and that tends to be more expensive than gas powered rides.

Good luck, and yeah if you can plug her in, plug her in... it will make your life a whole lot easier when it is real cold out.


----------



## shabti (Aug 1, 2015)

OTTERWOLF said:


> I can't speak for new vehicles - but I know that - when my 84 E-350 diesel van was still running - I was going to convert one of the two 20 gal fuel tanks to enable my ride to run off fryer oil, etc... while the other tank ran straight diesel fuel.
> Why ??
> Because I was told that the old diesels [mine is an International 6.9 non-turbo] need to be started with diesel fuel and shut down with diesel fuel but once they are running, then the tanks can be switched.
> .



That sounds like a Straight Vegetable Oil/ Waste Vegetable Oil Setup. (which is really cool) Mine is just going to run diesel the whole time, the fuel will just be as un-petroluem based as I can get it. I would rather convert the fuel than convert the engine, if that makes sense? 

I read that in order for the WVO/SVO things to work, you also need a pre-heater? That fryer oil is thicker than normal diesel, so it has to be pre-heated before it's poured on the engine, in order to not gum it up.

Here's a video.


----------



## Parker Free (Aug 1, 2015)

shabti said:


> I was trying to find the stupid video, there was a guy on youtube who was reviewing his. Apparantly, there's this little plug in the front, under the hood. He held it up and was like "I leave it plugged in when it's snowing like this, and it just starts right up. I suggest that for cold weather."
> 
> Which makes me wonder how I'd do that in a parking lot somewhere....
> 
> ...



You can use foil-faced bubble insulation (it's rigid) cut to fit tightly in the windows for using at night. There are lots of people doing this with good results.
Or, you can make curtains out of layers of heavy fabric, with strong magnets sewn into the edging. Then you attach metal strips around the edges of the windows so the curtains stay up close to keep heat in and cold out.


----------



## shabti (Aug 1, 2015)

Parker Free said:


> You can use foil-faced bubble insulation (it's rigid) cut to fit tightly in the windows for using at night. There are lots of people doing this with good results.
> Or, you can make curtains out of layers of heavy fabric, with strong magnets sewn into the edging. Then you attach metal strips around the edges of the windows so the curtains stay up close to keep heat in and cold out.



That is such a freaking good idea! Maybe some reflective stuff to go on the otherside of the curtain for when it's hot out......gotta look into that bubble insulation stuff.


----------

